# Anyone ever use aerosol bombs in their green house?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 6, 2007)

A friend of mine has approx. a 400 square foot greenhouse over packed with a mixed collection of orchids. Probable 1/2 of them are phals. He asked me what I use to get rid of mealie bugs and scale. I told him Enstar. In order for Enstar to work well it needs to reach most of the plant, so that probable won't be a good answer for him. He specifically asked about using an aerosol bomb and has access to attain or orthene. I've used orthene wettable powder but not a aerosol bomb. Has anyone used either of these aerosols in a hobby greenhouse? If so how did they work? He stated he thought he needed to use one can then wait one week and set off another can. Any and all help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 7, 2007)

I've used them. Attain TR, Orthene TR, and one or two others over the years.

I don't think they work as well as a thorough hand spraying, but it isn't a bad option. If nothing else it will knock back the worst of the infestation if you don't have time to do a hand spraying right away. But I'd still suggest the more labor intensive method as soon as possible. If plants are packed leaf to leaf and floor to ceiling, the aerosol will not work.

I did have a very good result with the Attain in a greenhouse that was about 50% empty. At least compared to the number of plants I would have shoved in it...


----------



## Kyle (Aug 7, 2007)

For Orthene, I don't think it is as important to completely cover the plants as it is with Enstar. Maybe he can spray Orthene.

Kyle


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 10, 2007)

i haven't used attain tr but have used a product with the same active ingredient. it's effective! that is, until resistance sets in.
i have used orthene tr and found it fairly effective. it's kinda stinky for a week or two, though. plus, i think there may be some phytotoxicity with some plants....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 10, 2007)

I have in a pinch used the bombs sold at local hardware shops labelled for Fleas and Roaches. They are cheap and work surprisingly well. Some of the Flea bombs have a hormone inhibitor similar to Enstar. Most are some sort of synthetic Pyrethroid. Just make sure you set the can a few feet away from the nearest plant leaves to avoid the carrier burning your leaves. I have seen a little yellowing on occasion, but all in all they seem to work. Brand does not seem important. Seems to kill most pests - scale, mealies thrips, etc. 
Worth trying, to at least knock insect populations down a bit until you can take the time for a thorough hand spraying. (do read the directions, use it in the cool part of the day because you should close the vents for an hour or so)


----------

